# Öffenlicher Bereich > Musik, Film und Literatur >  Grönland Grönemeyer, Was Muss Muss

## Enrico

...heute erhalten als Buch. 2 CDs, 1 DVD, 1 USB und 1 Vinyl Maxi. Bin bis jetzt beim USB Stick hängen geblieben. Für Fans der Hammer, kann man empfehlen  ::  



http://www.groenemeyer.de/musik/alben/w ... formation/

----------


## Willi Wacker

...mein Lieblingstitel ist und bleibt

*Currywurst*  ::

----------


## LosFan

...   ::  
meine Lieblingstitel sind die (schon etwas älteren) Balladen 
"Marie" + "Grönland" 
 ::

----------


## Willi Wacker

*Currywurst - Herbert Grönemeyer*

[youtube:1bv7xzxk]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mAiD43pRsvg[/youtube:1bv7xzxk]

----------

